# V blade or straight



## BossPlowGuy04 (Oct 27, 2007)

hey guys, this will be my 4th year plowing and im adding a second truck this year. Im getting a 2009 2500hd. Im trying to decide weather to get a 8.5ft straight blade or i belive its a 8.2 V blade both plows would be western. The truck i have now has a 7'6 stright blade on it. I guess what are the advantages and disadvantages of a V blade.
thanks
alex


----------



## RIVERVIEW7 (Jan 7, 2009)

i run both v and straight blades and i say go with the v they are more efficent


----------



## breadoflife (Oct 21, 2009)

hope you dont mind a threadjack, as its kinda relevant...can you(or has anyone) put wings on a V-blade?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

The v can also be a straight


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

eeney meeney miney mo:










v blade ftw! unless you want an expandable...


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

ya most people feel the need for a v. i dont thinks its worth it. i c it used in long narrow driveways. i would never use it in a v. unless i had a lot with cars on both sides, id get a straight for sure. and even then how much snow fits in the v form.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

AGM Inc.;881290 said:


> ya most people feel the need for a v. i dont thinks its worth it. i c it used in long narrow driveways. i would never use it in a v. unless i had a lot with cars on both sides, id get a straight for sure. and even then how much snow fits in the v form.


Sounds to me like you have never used a Vee plow. You should not be giving advice about something you know nothing about. There are plenty of guys here who have used both types, and can offer *REAL, VALID *comparisons.

I have a Vee, and would never go back to a straight blade.


----------



## fairrpe86 (Nov 22, 2009)

I have never ran a Western V before, but here are somethings to consider. Do the Western V's hold up as well as their straight blades do? Do you want to invest the extra money into a V? Do you have accounts that will warrant a V plow? Are their V controls easy to learn? The V plow is really nice for cleanup work, but from my experience most of the time I am using the plow it is angled to one side or another. I run a Boss V. Just my $.02


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

straight blade gets the job done but the v will make you much more productive. time is money!


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

2COR517;881372 said:


> Sounds to me like you have never used a Vee plow. * You should not be giving advice about something you know nothing about.* There are plenty of guys here who have used both types, and can offer *REAL, VALID *comparisons.
> 
> I have a Vee, and would never go back to a straight blade.


Why not Palmer? Seems to be the trend around here lately. I've used both, but I'd rather sit back & see how this goes.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

jomama45;881415 said:


> Why not Palmer? Seems to be the trend around here lately. I've used both, but I'd rather sit back & see how this goes.


Oh Snap! Silly me......


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

What type of work are you doing??? How do you get paid. By the hour, Per push etc.

Thats has alot to do with it.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

AGM, V isn't so much about the V but the scoop, saves backing up for windrow cleanup and carries tons more snow, V plows aren't so much more money these days so I'd say DEFINITELY go V. And maybe search this topic, it's been discussed a thousand times.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

I have used both now i have only Boss Vs never will i go back to straight blades. If you have a little common sense you can learn how to handle them with ease on a job that would take 1 1/2 hrs with a straight blade dropped to 1 hr with V big time saver. In my area if you sub you get more $$ if you have a V and it only about $600.00 more if you buy new


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I am going to be the guy who has to take the other side of the fence on this one.

I have plowed with both types of plows and have different opinions on them.

V-Plows are one of the most awsome inventions ever made they are as fast and if you know how to run one well, faster than a stright blade... the only problem is there are many more parts, wires, hinges and valves that can go bad. 

Where I plow, I travel over 1 1/2 hours on a dry day away from the shop. My feeling has always been the more parts that you have to break, the more parts that you will break when you need them most. I have always carried enough parts to damn near rebuild my plow while in the parking lot, but I prefer the simpleness of a plain old stright blade.

As stated before, it all depends on what you plow, how handy you are, how far you are from home base and most of all, are you getting paid per push or per hour.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

forestfireguy;881641 said:


> AGM, V isn't so much about the V but the scoop, saves backing up for windrow cleanup and carries tons more snow, V plows aren't so much more money these days so I'd say DEFINITELY go V. And maybe search this topic, it's been discussed a thousand times.


Being in a rural area, the V is as important, if not more so for me. I've got a lot of longer driveways that the V is needed to bust through that first pass. I have some driveways that would be nearly impossible with a straight blade. The scoop, however, is essential to cleanups of wider drives, parking areas and lots. So, I guess I would say both features are critical to me.

Buy the V!!!


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*straight blade:* durable, simple, least expensive. leaves corn rows, takes longer to clean-up.
*straight blade with ProWings:* same as above but corn rows are about eliminated, plow times are significantly decreased for areas that need snow moved or are larger. just have to be careful with the wings because they can get bent if your rough. its nice to put the wings on the grass, the blade cleans the driveway and the wings bench the grass so you can open your car door easier.
*v-plow:* more expensive, more parts to break, heavier. great for deep snow, long runs, clean-ups, drive-thrus and circle drives. and you can put wings on them. not sure about the backdragging, I've only use the v for commercial purpose. the learning curve is short.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

My chevy 2500HD loves the 8.2 V


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

When i bought the new plow i just got i was looking at Vs but the guy who I'm subbing for wont pay anymore money for a V. Plus I'm doing roads so i see no good reason for a V. I price the two out.

Fisher 

8.6 straight - 4924
8.6 V - 5885

Both prices were installed.


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

I am running some straight blades and this year we put a boss9.2 V-XT on one of the trucks, i went back and forth all summer long on going with a expandable or v plow, went witht the V for the long drifted drives that we have as it will bust though much easier. next year we are putting a speed wing on our 01 chevy and if we dont replace our 92 chevy it will get one as well. all 3 styles of plows have there strong points and there week points, it all depends on what you want to do with it and how productive you want to be.


----------



## STRONGARM (Jan 10, 2005)

Have you looked at the western wideout? I just added one, all I got was positve feed back when I was looking. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

STRONGARM;882313 said:


> Have you looked at the western wideout? I just added one, all I got was positve feed back when I was looking. I can't wait to try it.


I havent herd much good on the western wideouts. the blizzards seem to be the way to go for expandables


----------



## STRONGARM (Jan 10, 2005)

Premier;882342 said:


> I havent herd much good on the western wideouts. the blizzards seem to be the way to go for expandables


Up here lots of guys in my area are using them. Most guys that tried the blizzards have gone back to the westerns. I know they had a few problems at the start but most things do. I like the idea of the simple control, the rubber edge on the wings so they will break before the wing does. Western is a quality name.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

BossPlowGuy04;881069 said:


> hey guys, this will be my 4th year plowing and im adding a second truck this year. Im getting a 2009 2500hd. Im trying to decide weather to get a 8.5ft straight blade or i belive its a 8.2 V blade both plows would be western. The truck i have now has a 7'6 stright blade on it. I guess what are the advantages and disadvantages of a V blade.
> thanks
> alex


V Blades cut your clean up time down when you're working by yourself...big commercial lots, i don't need it because i have the pushers to move snow with but i like our v blade at gas stations where the pick-up works by itself and last year we cut our time down quite a bit by using the v blade


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

westerns and blizzards are made by the same company - Douglas Dynamics


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

AGM Inc.;881290 said:


> ya most people feel the need for a v. i dont thinks its worth it. i c it used in long narrow driveways. i would never use it in a v. unless i had a lot with cars on both sides, id get a straight for sure. and even then how much snow fits in the v form.


When you get 6" of snow, I find a V to be extra helpful. Put it in scoop, and carry a ton of snow. I have one straight blade, but will probaly never buy another. It's worth the $500 for a V.

To the original poster: The western V's are 8'6", it's the Boss plows that are 8'2".


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SuperdutyShane;881107 said:


> The v can also be a straight


Whaaaaaaaaat? Say it isn't so?



AGM Inc.;881290 said:


> ya most people feel the need for a v. i dont thinks its worth it. i c it used in long narrow driveways. i would never use it in a v. unless i had a lot with cars on both sides, id get a straight for sure. and even then how much snow fits in the v form.


Wowzers, are both your shift keys broken?



Philbilly2;883232 said:


> westerns and blizzards are made by the same company - Douglas Dynamics


No way! Since when?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;883710 said:


> Whaaaaaaaaat? Say it isn't so?
> 
> Wowzers, are both your shift keys broken?
> 
> No way! Since when?


Just because you know somthing that other people don't know dosen't mean that you need to be an a-hole.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Philbilly2;883882 said:


> Just because you know somthing that other people don't know dosen't mean that you need to be an a-hole. Some people are on here to learn and help others.


Ya Mark.

:waving::laughing::waving:


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

now now...mark's just cranky cause theres no snow yet lol


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Philbilly2;883882 said:


> Just because you know somthing that other people don't know dosen't mean that you need to be an a-hole.


It's kinda hard to explain, but I think that means Mark actually LIKES you.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

haha i like mark hes funny


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2;883882 said:


> Just because you know somthing that other people don't know dosen't mean that you need to be an a-hole.


So I shouldn't expect a Christmas card from you?

What part doesn't someone know?

The part that a V-blade can be a straight blade? If that's the case, you might want to look into another line of work.

The part that the shift key capitalizes words and that the first word of every sentence is supposed to be capitalized? Maybe someone ought to go back to elementary school.

Did you know that Douglas Dynamics also owns Fisher?



jomama45;884333 said:


> It's kinda hard to explain, but I think that means Mark actually LIKES you.


Bingo! :laughing:

Some people just don't appreciate sarcasm.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;884713 said:


> So I shouldn't expect a Christmas card from you?
> 
> What part doesn't someone know?
> 
> ...


No way! Since when?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2;884726 said:


> No way! Since when?


There you go, now we're getting someplace.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

For real. Does anyone know the year fisher became part of Douglas Dynamics?? Cuz i just got a brand new fisher and it doesnt seem built as heavy as my dads 15 year old fisher. Maybe douglas had something to do with it.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Mackman;885690 said:


> For real. Does anyone know the year fisher became part of Douglas Dynamics??


 1984. I believe it was a Monday.



Mackman;885690 said:


> Cuz i just got a brand new fisher and it doesnt seem built as heavy as my dads 15 year old fisher. Maybe douglas had something to do with it.


 Plows getting lighter as the years progressed is due not only to cost/profit factor thats so important but also vehicle changes come about from technology. The lighter they get the lighter the plow must be to have enough fitments, and with SOME technology they can be lighter and still tough. Some....


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

B&B;885731 said:


> 1984. I believe it was a Monday..


Wow, quite the memory!


----------



## parnellyj (Nov 17, 2009)

We run 8 boss v plows' and one straight blade. Any ????????


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

The regular heavy duty steel I think it comes 8 and 9 feet by fisher it there most (old style)blade they make, and plows getting lighter and cheaper I think there doing that on purpose because all the truck companies are lowering GVWS


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Last year I swear I was playing around with my controller and for a second my V plow was straight!

Then it went into a V shape again. 

Dang.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Mackman;885690 said:


> For real. Does anyone know the year fisher became part of Douglas Dynamics?? Cuz i just got a brand new fisher and it doesnt seem built as heavy as my dads 15 year old fisher. Maybe douglas had something to do with it.


You could open a bank vault with a 15 year old Fisher.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ProSeasons;889466 said:


> Last year I swear I was playing around with my controller and for a second my V plow was straight!
> 
> Then it went into a V shape again.
> 
> Dang.


Careful, you're going to get ripped a new one with that kind of attitude.   :laughing:


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

I went from straight blades, to a V, and back to straight on this truck (couldn't find a V for it in time). After running the V, I hate this one. The V was so much more efficient, and just better all around in a number of circumstances. I'm switching back as soon as I can find one. 

Oh, and not sure if anyone mentioned this yet, but Western V's are 8.5', Boss are the 8'2".


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Mark Oomkes;889529 said:


> Careful, you're going to get ripped a new one with that kind of attitude.   :laughing:


Yeah, Mark, your'e right!

But I can't help it! Is this still even an issue?

Mark, I would like to buy a screwdriver. But I don't know which screwdriver I should get. Should I get a flat blade screwdriver, or a drill motor screw driver with bits that I can change back and forth from Philips to flat to Torx and sockets, too?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

ProSeasons;889466 said:


> Last year I swear I was playing around with my controller and for a second my V plow was straight!
> 
> Then it went into a V shape again.
> 
> Dang.


Wait a minute...A Vee can go straight...What the [email protected]$L....


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Matson Snow;889901 said:


> Wait a minute...A Vee can go straight...What the [email protected]$L....


Matson,

I know, right? My dealer didn't tell me squat!


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

ProSeasons;889920 said:


> Matson,
> 
> I know, right? My dealer didn't tell me squat!


Just having a little fun...Sorry if you took it the wrong way...:realmad:


----------

